# Uploading folders from OneDrive to my iPad



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Folks, is there anyway to transfer Folders (Not individual pics) from OneDrive to my iPad?

I can see that I can do that by selecting ONE pic individually on my iPad App but not ALL the Folders and their 5,000+ pics!

These same pics are also stored safely on my external HDD.

Many thanks


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If OneDrive is giving you trouble, why not connect the external drive directly to the ipad?


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

iOS doesn't have a file system like Windows or MacOS. If you install the OneDrive app from the App Store, you can access your OneDrive files.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

lunarlander said:


> If OneDrive is giving you trouble, why not connect the external drive directly to the ipad?


Ummmmm, my Seagate external HDD has one of those unusual ports that doesn't accept a USB cable. Great suggestion, wish I could do it!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Whats the model of your Seagate external hdd ? Let me look up the manual to see what kind of port it is.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I didn't know if you can move the files to the iPad... though i wouldn't need to if they are in OneDrive already. You would be wasting a lot of space on the iPad if you did move them.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

It takes the top end of this male USB to PC cable.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

But if I want to say insert a photo to an iPad generated email (Insert Photo or Video) there appears only the option to select same from its Photos Album App with no OneDrive option from what I can see, so would therefore need all pics on iPad? Think I'm missing something here?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Since you are on an apple device, does it support Apple's icloud better ? Maybe you should switch from Google Drive if it does.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

By default, OneDrive does not show up. You need to manually add it by going to Files app, then click on Browse to get the ... on the top right, then click that then edit, then add OneDrive to the list by clicking on the switch.

That will add it to the list, but only for when you use Add Document. You cannot use Insert Photos as that is for your photo reel.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Did you install the iOS OneDrive app?


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

I have been using iCloud but for some unknown reason it refuses to show photo's before 2012 even though on my PC they go way back further than that! Even after that year to 2002they are considerably less than the 5,000 iCloud is said to store, I gave it away in frustration after trying all the upload./download options plus it also won't show them in the folders being 1980, 1981 etc. to 2020 even though they are on my PC in that fashion. They all show up from 2002 to 2021 under iCloud Photos as "photos" not albums!

Apologies for displaying my considerable ignorance in all the Clouds!


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

You won the first prize! That fixed the problem and the "Add Document" was something I never knew about, works perfectly.

If I may, how do I now delete the 1,356 pics on my iPad that are simply taking up room under the photo App?

Much appreciated, finally solved!


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Yep and now all fixed but thanks for your reply!


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

All fixed now and thanks for your reply!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

cuttlefish said:


> You won the first prize! That fixed the problem and the "Add Document" was something I never knew about, works perfectly.
> 
> *If I may, how do I now delete the 1,356 pics on my iPad that are simply taking up room under the photo App?*
> 
> Much appreciated, finally solved!


Depends. If you have iCloud Sync, it may not get removed, but typically I use my Google Photos to sync it then remove it.

You can also delete the photos by connecting to a PC and allow the iPad to give access to the computer. Then in File Explorer you can access the DCIM folder that holds the movies and photos and you can delete it that way.

Otherwise use the Photos app to mass delete.


----------

